# Deadliest Warrior



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i watch every episode and its set on the dvr. its great. but alittle flawed. its all judged by the weapons not the fighters skill.

but i still love it. i like the apache vs gladator the most.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

yea its a pretty good show


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> i watch every episode and its set on the dvr. its great. but alittle flawed. its all judged by the weapons not the fighters skill.
> 
> but i still love it. i like the apache vs gladator the most.


Yeah i agree with you i like the Apache vs Gladiator the most!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have caught a few shows. It is pretty cool.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I saw one episode and thought it was crap. (Spetznaz vs. SF) Not only were the tests conducted with absolutely no regard for the scientific method, but it seems like it was really opinionated. I mean, come on:

-they rated the M9 below the Markarov because the army dude made an appendix shot.

-They compared the grenades with two completely different tests AND used opinions to figure out the blast radius. (Why'd they even ask the civilian doctor about military technology?? He's obviously under no authority to answer)

-The E-tool and the knife were two completely different weapons altogether and therefore incomparable.

-They left out aspects such as armor, martial arts, and other technologies.


I could go on but I'd rather not.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I saw one episode and thought it was crap. (Spetznaz vs. SF) Not only were the tests conducted with absolutely no regard for the scientific method, but it seems like it was really opinionated. I mean, come on:
> 
> -they rated the M9 below the Markarov because the army dude made an appendix shot.
> 
> ...


I like the weapons ... but show as a whole CRAP


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

I like watching the weapon demonstrations, but I also agree there are some flaws in their reasoning


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, Ive seen it...pretty sweet!!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Heeey Guys and Girls,
> 
> I know this is kinda of topic, but does anybody watch the show called Deadliest Warrior? I like it. It is really interesting to watch! Its on the channel called 'Spike':mg:


thats the best sho ever


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Metzger said:


> I like watching the weapon demonstrations, but I also agree there are some flaws in their reasoning


i watch it to see the weapons. but the test only show the better weapon and not the skill needed to win. thats the only thing i hate. they need to up date the software or something to show the skill used with the weapon.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i love it. the weapons are sweet and its fun to watch the little clip of the battle. it goes aback and fourth


----------

